# Motobecane Question ??



## Wayne Adam (Apr 3, 2016)

Can you guys give me a general idea on the value of a 1972 Motobecane. I don't have pictures yet, and I don't know the model . I just need a general range to make an offer if these bikes are actually collectable.
I am mostly into Balloons and Middleweights, but I do have a couple of nice Lightweights.
The best one I own is a mint original 1979 Raleigh Super Grand Prix. It was only used one year then stored away, it is amazing.
 Anyway, thanks for you help...........Wayne


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2016)

I had an minty early 70's Motobecane that I purchased from the original owner. I researched prices as best I could and it appeared that equivalent bikes were bringing $250 to $500. I finally got $125 for mine, so you never know. I'm sure if had been trying to sell it in a college town instead of rural MN it would have brought more.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 3, 2016)

There is a big range in Motobecane pricing ,all depends what models they are and condition . I have sold some of the lesser models for as little as $ 50,and felt good about it.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll probably pass on the Motobecane. I have way too many bikes already.......Wayne


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

It depends on the model. They made a ton of bikes, of all different quality levels. That said, even the lower level ones are decent riders. Interestingly, in some ways the Motobecanes of the 1970s were more "modern" than the Peugeots. That said, I think the Peugeots are cooler looking from that era.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 7, 2016)

Mike is correct,much depends on what model Motobecane.Some can fetch decent money.I tore this bike down to the bearings and rebuilt it .I was lucky to get $100,a better model in that condition may have brought me 2-300 bucks .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2016)

very pretty bike Dale - thanks for posting.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks,I really liked that one once I cleaned it up .


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's my 1975 Motobecane Le Champion...one below the top of the line. I still have the original saddle, and the original owner replaced the rear rim before I bought it years ago.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2016)

another nice ride - that's not a $100 bike...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> another nice ride - that's not a $100 bike...




I've turned down an offer of $750...


----------

